# I`ll be keeping an eye on this one....



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

item 301320418824 - to see if it actually sells at that price :swoon:


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't know much about Services watches, but people seem to assume that because they're called "Services" they must have a military connection. There appears to be absolutely no provenance for this watch being a dispatch rider's watch - let alone a military one. WW2? Pheon?

There's a lot of stuff trading on the "military" theme on eBay at the moment - very little of it genuinely military.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I know what you mean Will, I often contact sellers to explain that there is no evidence Services watches were ever issued to the armed forces & names like `Dispatch Rider` & `Army` are just the model. I even found one seller who stated that Services watches were awarded to people " For Distinguished Service" due to the logo the company used...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Mach, just shows you the astuteness and forwrad thinking of whoever was the marketing guy at *"ServiceS"* - -


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Not forgetting the regular "timex" militay watches or the infantry quartz watches.

At the end of the day people will put anything on a listing to make it sound more apealing.


----------

